# Itchy bleeding skin HELP !!!!



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Everytime I take my malt to get groomed several hours later she is itching herself like crazy. She itches her body, legs and face and her skin turns a bright pink. I thought it was either the groomer.....the shampoo......razor irritatation.......or the heat of the blowdryer. 
I decided to switch groomers and tooke her on Monday for just a bath and brush. She is worse than ever:blink:She was up 90% of the night yesterday. She itches and her skin bleeds. Also she wimpers as she itches too. She is panting and walking around like she does not know what to do with herself. The vet ruled out food allergy because this is only happening after being groomed. Can I give benadryl? Could it really be the shampoo?? They use earth bath products and sensitive skin products but this is happening all the time. She clearly is in distress.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor Vanilla  How strange, could it be the brush they are using? or maybe too much heat from the dryer? Maybe try doing an area yourself today, like wash part of the body in the same shampoo and dry and see if you get a reaction. It is obviously something to do with the grooming. If you get no reaction then it must be what the groomer is doing. It wouldn't hurt to try Benadryl


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH my gosh, poor Vanilla..maybe you should call the Vet and he can tell you what to do for her. Can you see a rash? She must be allergic to their shampoo or something they use. 

I think giving her Benedryl is a good idea. But you want to prevent this from happening again. Perhaps bringing natural shampoo and conditioner with you to the groomer and telling them to just use that. 

Calling the Vet to see if they can suggest something else for her...an itching powder to soothe? Being itchy is awful!!!:smpullhair:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am going to the vets in an hour because her skin is very pink and she is wimpering and pacing.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no! Poor thing!!

Have you bathed/blow dried her yourself? If so, did she ever get this type of a reaction? Please let us know how it goes at the vet!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, poor baby. I had a similar experience with MiMi. I gave her a bath and conditioned her with Pure Paws Products. Immediately after the bath she started scratching like crazy, before I had even dried her, and her skin was bright pink. I thought she must be allergic to something in the shampoo.
Every day I brush both her and Ray using the Pure Paws detangler. Every day they scratched and created tangles. More detangler, more scratching. Finally, I thought it might be the detangler that was making their skin itch. I read the label and saw that it contains retinol A. Well, I can't imagine that it contains very much of that very expensive product. But, I know that when I first started using retinol in prescription strength, my face was so itchy that sometimes I would scratch in my sleep till it bled. I stopped using the grooming spray, and the dogs stopped scratching. I still bathe them in the lovely Pure Paws products and have no problems.

I assume that having a bath was irritating to her already sensitive skin. Again, my face would actually hurt when I washed it. Eventually, a person's skin becomes desensitized to retinol, but that is after 2 weeks of daily use.

Are you possibly using a spray for brushing her that contains this ingredient?

I would try giving her a bath at home. Let her run free after to note whether she is itchy right after the bath. Then blow dry and see what happens. 

Let us know, if you solve the problem. We will all be cheering for dear little Vanilla.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Oh, poor baby. I had a similar experience with MiMi. I gave her a bath and conditioned her with Pure Paws Products. Immediately after the bath she started scratching like crazy, before I had even dried her, and her skin was bright pink. I thought she must be allergic to something in the shampoo.
> Every day I brush both her and Ray using the Pure Paws detangler. Every day they scratched and created tangles. More detangler, more scratching. Finally, I thought it might be the detangler that was making their skin itch. I read the label and saw that it contains retinol A. Well, I can't imagine that it contains very much of that very expensive product. But, I know that when I first started using retinol in prescription strength, my face was so itchy that sometimes I would scratch in my sleep till it bled. I stopped using the grooming spray, and the dogs stopped scratching. I still bathe them in the lovely Pure Paws products and have no problems.
> 
> I assume that having a bath was irritating to her already sensitive skin. Again, my face would actually hurt when I washed it. Eventually, a person's skin becomes desensitized to retinol, but that is after 2 weeks of daily use.
> ...


None of the products being used contain ret. A.
I have bathed her and brushed her myself without her being itchy and I have used earhbath lavendar......the groomers have used earthbath oatmeal and a product called espree shampoo.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Something else to consider since it's after the groomer. Maybe they used a dip or shampoo for fleas ?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Could it be the groomer is giving her something to make her calm while she is being groomed? It has been known to happen!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Or maybe she is allergic to the oatmeal shampoo? 

You might want to try a 'test' when she heals from this - bathe a small part of her back with the oatmeal shampoo and check for a reaction. If she is fine with your stuff and not fine for the groomer, it could be the oatmeal.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Back from the vet.
He examined her ears which were very red with red blood specks due to all her itching and her body was red and irritated with open scratches caused by her itching.
He thinks that she may be allergic to even the "sensitive shampoos" . and reccomends her being shampooed with a cortisone shampoo, patted dry lightly and try to avoid the blow dryer. I think if it is on a cool setting it will be okay.
She's on the following antibiotics:
1. aurizon- for her ears
2. vanectyl-P for her itchiness
I feel bad that she is so uncomfortable.
Thanks for all the helpful ideas SM members:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope and pray she feels better later tonight....poor baby. I'm so glad you went to the Vet. Keep us posted...rayer:



poochie2 said:


> Back from the vet.
> He examined her ears which were very red with red blood specks due to all her itching and her body was red and irritated with open scratches caused by her itching.
> He thinks that she may be allergic to even the "sensitive shampoos" . and reccomends her being shampooed with a cortisone shampoo, patted dry lightly and try to avoid the blow dryer. I think if it is on a cool setting it will be okay.
> She's on the following antibiotics:
> ...


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I hope and pray she feels better later tonight....poor baby. I'm so glad you went to the Vet. Keep us posted...rayer:


Thanks Dianne. I am glad I took her to the vet because the medication is an antihistamine combined with Predisone so I hope it helps.
BTW love love love the new bed u made for Rocky. You are so talented ! I posted a thread a few days ago regarding Vanilla's new baby blue and gold comfy bed........I had to put it away cause she won't even go near it:blink:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

This may be the case with the Rockstar as well!:HistericalSmiley:



poochie2 said:


> Thanks Dianne. I am glad I took her to the vet because the medication is an antihistamine combined with Predisone so I hope it helps.
> BTW love love love the new bed u made for Rocky. You are so talented ! I posted a thread a few days ago regarding Vanilla's new baby blue and gold comfy bed........I had to put it away cause she won't even go near it:blink:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh hope the new shampoo and meds help your little one! It's just awful to see them suffering with a terrible skin irritation!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh hope the new shampoo and meds help your little one! It's just awful to see them suffering with a terrible skin irritation!


She was definitely uncomfortable because she could not sleep at all and she was pacing and panting. 
Today I see a huge improvement.....only a tiny bit of itching but she slept all night and seems to be much better since starting the antibiotics.


----------

